# LOL FUNNY PICS



## nismo driver

LOL


----------



## nismo driver

lol


----------



## nismo driver

and if thats not enough tickle try this one


----------



## nismo driver

and this comes next










shoud have used the


----------



## Fraggy

good pics mate!!


----------



## JEARBEAR

Thats funny as hell


----------



## PuffPiff

good pics lol


----------



## darby

where do you find this stuff?
it's wonderfully good


----------



## TC3modena

hahaha the one with the chihuahua is gross, look at his little pecker stickin out hahaha


----------



## b_ack51

heres a few


----------



## Death in #'s

dam toooooooooo funny


----------



## mashunter18

:laugh:


----------



## Avatar~God

ahha i like them a lot. i like that one with the blade


----------



## phil me in

i was lmao when i saw the ray charles "i dont see sh*t" one


----------



## James Blake

too funny... i think the lounge is becoming my fav place on the net


----------



## mori0174

When are you guys going to get enough of the "gay" sh*t? Its not funny, and its actually really immature if nothing else. If you want this to be a haven for 12 year olds that hate homosexuals, people of other races, and other people who have various differences, then keep it up. Otherwise, grow the f*ck up.


----------



## Joga Bonito

this is not funny








View attachment 64145


----------



## Joga Bonito

the rest funny


----------



## piranhasrule

henry 79 said:


> this is not funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64145
> 
> [snapback]1053536[/snapback]​


I thought it was funny, but then again i dont take everything in life to be serious


----------



## b_ack51

Okay Okay Henry,


----------



## Fresh2salt

TO FUNNY! hahaha


----------



## BrandNew

Good sh*t


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

LMAO THOSE ARE GREAT


----------



## kove32

Damn dude, take a joke! These are JUST FOR FUN!!!

Honestly, don't take anything too seriously!


----------



## RhomZilla

Some old.. some new.. and some "what the hell"..


----------



## Joga Bonito

:laugh:


----------



## WolfFish

these are great...lol. Post more.


----------



## mrbmum33

thats funny


----------



## piranhasrule

that one with the cows is great!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

piranhasrule said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is not funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64145
> 
> [snapback]1053536[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was funny, but then again i dont take everything in life to be serious
> [snapback]1053600[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I cant stop laughing at that one... i emailed it to my wife... LOL


----------



## nismo driver

heres some more


----------



## taylorhedrich

mori0174 said:


> When are you guys going to get enough of the "gay" sh*t? Its not funny, and its actually really immature if nothing else. If you want this to be a haven for 12 year olds that hate homosexuals, people of other races, and other people who have various differences, then keep it up. Otherwise, grow the f*ck up.
> [snapback]1053479[/snapback]​


Dang, even I thought that those were funny. Have fun in life. Laugh a little.


----------



## BrandNew

mori0174 said:


> When are you guys going to get enough of the "gay" sh*t? Its not funny, and its actually really immature if nothing else. If you want this to be a haven for 12 year olds that hate homosexuals, people of other races, and other people who have various differences, then keep it up. Otherwise, grow the f*ck up.
> [snapback]1053479[/snapback]​


I totally agree with this dude. I can't see how if we can have a problem with the man hitting the woman, that we can't have a problem with this gay stuff. My little bro spent 5 minutes laughing at those richard simmons pics. I find that sad. But thats the kind of company we're gunnu attract.


----------



## crazyklown89

henry 79 said:


> this is not funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64145
> 
> [snapback]1053536[/snapback]​


What do you tell a woman with two black eyes?

Nothin you already told her twice.


----------



## CTREDBELLY

a collection of my fav. american idiot

i know they are old but hey.


----------



## Avatar~God

haha i like that atached file. IDIOT


----------



## heffer2028

heres a bunch of random pictures that i have saved from the net over the years

the one of the lightning is a picture that i made from photoshop it was just a plain picture and i put lighting and sh*t in it.... its not that good but thougt i would share.


----------



## Guest

I just found this great picture.
It's art. I call it "Frontal Wedgie"


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

LOL... damn bullsnake... you are the MAN!


----------



## Guest

To see the poster clearly, you have to first enlarge it; then left click on it; then press the orange square that pops up.


----------



## acestro

Wow, this is some funny stuff!


----------



## StuartDanger

.jnb


----------



## taylorhedrich

I like the 80's mullet haired family...


----------



## tweekie

looks just like my dog???? damn, shes being raped!!!!

BY A SHEEP!!!


----------



## Gilderoy

Sadly this has no pictures with it but I've found a site with loads of mad videos on.

http://www.superbike.co.uk/images/for_web/...ak1%5B1%5D.mpeg

That one's a bit old but you'll get the gist or things.

Go to www.superbike.co.uk then downloads, movies and look at them all, mostly bikes n stuff but alot of very funny ones!!!!!

Here is a classic!!!!!!!

http://www.superbike.co.uk/images/for_web/...1_4/greatad.mpg

Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Gilderoy

Sadly those links don't work too well but look on the videos page and look out for the killer whale!!!!


----------



## Wisdom16

crazyklown89 said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is not funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64145
> 
> [snapback]1053536[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> What do you tell a woman with two black eyes?
> 
> Nothin you already told her twice.
> [snapback]1056034[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hahaha nice one


----------



## Guest

This is how you know the pool party was a success!


----------



## taylorhedrich

Keep 'em coming guys, these are hilarious!!


----------



## "qickshot"

there fuckin whorelarious


----------



## Guest

Just wrong.


----------



## Azeral




----------



## StuartDanger




----------



## nismo driver

wow that alot of red x's..


----------



## Guest

Mmmmmmmm....good.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

LOL... gross...!


----------



## Fish Finder

:laugh:


----------



## Guest

^^^

Best pic ever.

--Dan


----------



## Fish Finder

DannyBoy17 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Best pic ever.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1060715[/snapback]​

















i know


----------



## zrreber

hahahaha


----------



## zrreber

me and my old man are crackin up hardcore from that last pic


----------



## BigChuckP

Ghetto funeral to the hilt!


----------



## Guest

Okay. I'm running out of clean pictures to post.


----------



## nismo driver

nice


----------



## Fraggy

here we go


----------



## elTwitcho

Fraggy said:


> here we go
> [snapback]1061454[/snapback]​


Damn that kid on the shopping cart has hops


----------



## EZmoney

kinda old but i still like this one...


----------



## doctorvtec




----------



## doctorvtec




----------



## taylorhedrich

I never saw that Erin Brockovich picture and the one with the free cat sign. Those are funny...







I really like this thread!!!
~Taylor~


----------



## Fraggy

a few more


----------



## piranhasrule

Im a huge hockey fan so i love that one with the linesman


----------



## Fraggy

this ones a classic


----------



## Fraggy

this ones a classic


----------



## piranhasrule

bottom line


----------



## Fraggy

good spot!!


----------



## b_ack51

Here are a few


----------



## taylorhedrich

piranhasrule said:


> bottom line
> [snapback]1062505[/snapback]​


Yup, I spotted it right away after scanning real fast too..


----------



## Fraggy

when i wake up in the morning after a night out!!


----------



## Fraggy

dunno why, but this thing makes me laugh!


----------



## BigChuckP

Fraggy said:


> dunno why, but this thing makes me laugh!
> [snapback]1063086[/snapback]​


me nierther, some dud had it as his acatar, funny sh*t.
0ne of the pics bel0w is me, safly,


----------



## red&black

TC3modena said:


> hahaha the one with the chihuahua is gross, look at his little pecker stickin out hahaha
> [snapback]1052243[/snapback]​


haha whenever i go over my girls house her dogs trys to f*ck my leg. the funnier thing is that my girl calls his dick "lipstick" lol


----------



## "qickshot"

this if funny sh*t keep it comin guys


----------



## EZmoney

keep'em coming!


----------



## Death in #'s

i love that linesman one


----------



## BigChuckP




----------



## Guest

For those of you looking for summer jobs.


----------



## Killduv

Hahaha these are all good.


----------



## Guest

Damn Bullsnake is good.

--Dan


----------



## ScoutCarcer

The cows are my favorite


----------



## Guest

My cat <3


----------



## hyphen

hehe


----------



## crazyklown89

hyphen said:


> hehe
> [snapback]1066650[/snapback]​


lol


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

How to get a ride when you're too drunk to drive...


----------



## "qickshot"

he doesnt have a dick hahaha centameter peter


----------



## zombie

heres a couple of old en's for you
View attachment 65422

View attachment 65423

View attachment 65424

View attachment 65425

View attachment 65426

View attachment 65427

View attachment 65428


and 2 vids
View attachment 65429


----------



## WolfFish

all the anti-iraq ones suck 'how big is your







' grow up. Keep posting more. Are owned pics worth posting?


----------



## Azeral

View attachment 65459


----------



## Avatar~God

I like these pics haha.

Here is a poster that i actually have in my room. i have a lot of funny posters but not appropriate for this forum.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

WHY GOD GAVE MEN TWO HANDS
View attachment 65463


----------



## Avatar~God

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> WHY GOD GAVE MEN TWO HANDS
> View attachment 65463
> 
> [snapback]1067562[/snapback]​


HAHAHA that is funny as hell, so true.


----------



## Lyle

those aren't at all funny...and I'm drunk...that's sad


----------



## mauls

heres a few of many!
View attachment 65497
View attachment 65492

View attachment 65493
View attachment 65494

View attachment 65495


View attachment 65496


----------



## mauls

Lyle said:


> those aren't at all funny...and I'm drunk...that's sad
> [snapback]1068094[/snapback]​


Ok mad pants, lets all see a pic of lyle.
View attachment 65500


few other random pics.
View attachment 65498


View attachment 65499


----------



## Guest

Nice holster.


----------



## elTwitcho

zombie said:


> View attachment 65425
> 
> [snapback]1067370[/snapback]​


Too me a minute to figure out what was going on, but now that I realize it, that's the funniest one in this thread yet.


----------



## Avatar~God

elTwitcho said:


> zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65425
> 
> [snapback]1067370[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Too me a minute to figure out what was going on, but now that I realize it, that's the funniest one in this thread yet.
> [snapback]1068451[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Here you go eltwitcho same pic but with caption. Son of a bitch haha


----------



## smokinbubbles

alright, i got a few.

J-Rod


----------



## "qickshot"

Avatar~God said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65425
> 
> [snapback]1067370[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Too me a minute to figure out what was going on, but now that I realize it, that's the funniest one in this thread yet.
> [snapback]1068451[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go eltwitcho same pic but with caption. Son of a bitch haha
> [snapback]1068504[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

i still dont get it


----------



## smokinbubbles

"qickshot said:


> Avatar~God said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65425
> 
> [snapback]1067370[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Too me a minute to figure out what was going on, but now that I realize it, that's the funniest one in this thread yet.
> [snapback]1068451[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go eltwitcho same pic but with caption. Son of a bitch haha
> [snapback]1068504[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i still dont get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1068616[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

the guy behid em is gointo pop the bag in which makin the guy defusin the bomb jump casuin the guy to drop the bomb or somethin and casue it to go off. i think that guy is messin with landmines?

J-Rod


----------



## Avatar~God

Loud noise and diffusing bombs dont mix haa


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

View attachment 65566


----------



## taylorhedrich

I HATE those stupid pictures where you just slip a caption under a guy pointing. They aren't even funny and they just p*ss me off for some unknown reason. Nothing is funny about it. All he is doing is pointing, not even a funny look on his face or anything. Okay, I'm finished..








~Taylor~


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

lol, just imagine he's pointing at you then :nod:


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Wasn't trying to sound like a dick but sheesh, If you analize everything in life you become a very dull person. I always love how if someone is having a shitty day or doesn't like something they feel compelled to tell how crappy or share their dislike as if to bring other down around them. Take more energy to say crap like that then just to scroll on to something else. But.....people are people and I guess some just like to expell energy on something negative versus spending it on something constructive.


----------



## Avatar~God

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Wasn't trying to sound like a dick but sheesh, If you analize everything in life you become a very dull person. I always love how if someone is having a shitty day or doesn't like something they feel compelled to tell how crappy or share their dislike as if to bring other down around them. Take more energy to say crap like that then just to scroll on to something else. But.....people are people and I guess some just like to expell energy on something negative versus spending it on something constructive.
> [snapback]1068989[/snapback]​


I completely agree with you. You cant take every thing so serious.


----------



## taylorhedrich

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Wasn't trying to sound like a dick but sheesh, If you analize everything in life you become a very dull person. I always love how if someone is having a shitty day or doesn't like something they feel compelled to tell how crappy or share their dislike as if to bring other down around them. Take more energy to say crap like that then just to scroll on to something else. But.....people are people and I guess some just like to expell energy on something negative versus spending it on something constructive.
> [snapback]1068989[/snapback]​


Yes I agree. I really like everything to be funny. Honestly. For movies all I ever watch are comedies. I like this thread a lot, I'm always laughing at these pictures, I just wanted to express my opinions on those pictures that you posted. Didn't mean to be a dull person. Sorry.








~Taylor~


----------



## Guest

Look carefully at the kid on the far left of the top row. He is puking all over his team-mates as this photo was taken!


----------



## elTwitcho

taylorhedrich said:


> I HATE those stupid pictures where you just slip a caption under a guy pointing. They aren't even funny and they just p*ss me off for some unknown reason. Nothing is funny about it. All he is doing is pointing, not even a funny look on his face or anything. Okay, I'm finished..:laugh:
> ~Taylor~
> [snapback]1068776[/snapback]​


Just for you


----------



## jimbo

:nod:


----------



## Fraggy

jimbo said:


> :nod:
> [snapback]1069716[/snapback]​


hahahahahaha, thats amazing!!!


----------



## Avatar~God

elTwitcho said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> I HATE those stupid pictures where you just slip a caption under a guy pointing. They aren't even funny and they just p*ss me off for some unknown reason. Nothing is funny about it. All he is doing is pointing, not even a funny look on his face or anything. Okay, I'm finished..:laugh:
> ~Taylor~
> [snapback]1068776[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> [snapback]1069672[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









hahaha i love that lmao


----------



## taylorhedrich

Nice one Twitch!!


----------



## Rikimaru

hahah lol they are all gr8..


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## Gilderoy

Here's a few. The last one is for any motoGP fans!!!


----------



## Guest

No choking the chicken, beating the meat, or spanking the monkey!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

wow, your a winner.....


----------



## Guest

grnlemonade said:


> wow, your a winner.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1076882[/snapback]​










WTF is goin on there?

--Dan


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

even thoguh the election is over, i stil like this one....


----------



## Shadow_weaveR

My guess would be photoshopped.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

not so much of a funny pic, but its awesome none the less.....the object on the left is a bullet


----------



## smokinbubbles

grnlemonade said:


> not so much of a funny pic, but its awesome none the less.....the object on the left is a bullet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1076905[/snapback]​


holy sh*t man thats a awsome pic.

J-Rod


----------



## anotherreject04

hahaha this is great stuff


----------



## taylorhedrich

Where do you get all of the funny pictures Bullsnake? You make my day..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

View attachment 66321

View attachment 66322

View attachment 66323


----------



## fester




----------



## WorldBelow07

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> View attachment 66321
> 
> View attachment 66322
> 
> View attachment 66323
> 
> [snapback]1077472[/snapback]​


----------



## sadboy

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> View attachment 66321
> 
> View attachment 66322
> 
> View attachment 66323
> 
> [snapback]1077472[/snapback]​


Now that


----------



## RhomZilla

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> View attachment 65566
> 
> [snapback]1068762[/snapback]​


Back at cha..


----------



## RhomZilla

Whoops.. forgot to post extra pics..

Click the 2nd pic to get a bigger preview..


----------



## RhomZilla

Sorry if I've posted the same pic twice in this thread. But..


----------



## delta

omg that toilet one is to funny


----------



## Handikapped

maybe i should chime in a few


----------



## Handikapped

sorry almost forgot these


----------



## Fraggy

Handikapped said:


> sorry almost forgot these
> [snapback]1078064[/snapback]​










that last one is wicked!!


----------



## BigChuckP




----------



## taylorhedrich

I've never seen pictures this funny before!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## mauls

best damn dentist


----------



## inked82

here you all go


----------



## inked82

some more


----------



## Guest

this hurts...


----------



## BigChuckP

Bullsnake said:


> this hurts...
> [snapback]1079963[/snapback]​


But true


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Bullsnake said:


> this hurts...
> [snapback]1079963[/snapback]​


keep em coming..!


----------



## sadboy

Joan Crawford's long lost daughter


----------



## Guest

I guess the fur hat was too heavy...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Bullsnake said:


> I guess the fur hat was too heavy...
> [snapback]1080173[/snapback]​


LOL


----------



## EZmoney

u want more...


----------



## piranhaqueen

............


----------



## StuartDanger

open 25 hrs!!!?


----------



## RhomZilla

spiderman2099uk said:


> open 25 hrs!!!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1080578[/snapback]​


Those are the funniest trectangular boxes with red X's.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I see the pix...


----------



## RhomZilla

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I see the pix...
> [snapback]1080637[/snapback]​


The pics of rectangular boxes with red X's???


----------



## StuartDanger

i see them and dead ppl


----------



## Avatar~God

Bullsnake said:


> [snapback]1078560[/snapback]​


DAAAANM!!!!!!!!! she is hot, got any more pics of her? haha


----------



## RhomZilla

More..


----------



## smokinbubbles

that basketball one is funny as hell...... then i looked at it twice, it looks photoshoped.

J-Rod


----------



## RhomZilla

Im bored..


----------



## Guest

Avatar~God said:


> DAAAANM!!!!!!!!! she is hot, got any more pics of her? haha
> [snapback]1081011[/snapback]​


I tried a google search of the word "cako" (stamped on that picture) and didn't come up with anything.








It was a random picture I stole from another website.

Yee-Ha!


----------



## taylorhedrich

That monkey riding the dog is crazy. My parrot will ride my dog.


----------



## piranhaqueen

My Cousin's family 2004


----------



## Killduv

Hahaha these are all great!!!


----------



## nismo driver

piranhaqueen said:


> My Cousin's family 2004
> [snapback]1081609[/snapback]​


i love the 80's rocker mullet family, i want to print the picture frame it and put it on my wall in my living room. that way when ever im bored or feeling down i can just look at how rediculous they look but there happy and it makes me laugh and be happy..

LOL LOL LOL


----------



## "qickshot"

holy sh*t they are all so funny. lets get some more hot bitches up here? lol


----------



## sadboy

Momma always warned you where her foot would go


----------



## clintard_leonard

:laugh:


----------



## Blitz023

clintard_leonard said:


> :laugh:
> [snapback]1083295[/snapback]​


----------



## Guest




----------



## piranhasrule

Not sure if these have been posted before


----------



## mauls

.
View attachment 67152


----------



## smokinbubbles

here are some more.

J-Rod


----------



## "qickshot"




----------



## smokinbubbles

alright here is another. just thoght it was funny even though it is photoshopped, the guy was just takin a inoccent tinkel

J-Rod


----------



## taylorhedrich

smokinbubbles said:


> alright here is another. just thoght it was funny even though it is photoshopped, the guy was just takin a inoccent tinkel
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1088113[/snapback]​


OMG, I would p*ss my pants.


----------



## clintard_leonard

heres some i dug out of the HD i stole a while back


----------



## taylorhedrich




----------



## ReDraGon->

taylorhedrich said:


> [snapback]1088281[/snapback]​


i liek this one better


----------



## Guest

Everybody loves Maxim.


----------



## Fraggy

this is me a few years back having a smoke with Furby!!!


----------



## nismo driver




----------



## divine

this is my favorite. It was taken in Lousianna (don't know if that is spelled right)


----------



## taylorhedrich

ReDraGon-> said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1088281[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> i liek this one better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1088375[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yeah, that one is definately a lot better!!


----------



## ReDraGon->

^^ thank you ^^


----------



## hyphen

i chatted with the guy that made the creepy hand-mouse in 3d. he used 3dstudio. awesome modeller, met him on cgtalk.


----------



## alan

my attitude..


----------



## Guest

wow


----------



## Guest

Back to the top!


----------



## taylorhedrich

Haha I like this one.....


----------



## RAYMAN45

hahaha
keep em comming


----------



## BigChuckP

the motha load


----------



## BigChuckP

meh


----------



## lightning2004

man the one with the sand and plane is very wrong..lol


----------



## smokinbubbles

that referl one reminds me of one of my friends. his said "was playing gay chicken in class with another classmate" or soemthin like that.

J-Rod


----------



## BigChuckP

What in the world is gay chicken?


----------



## smokinbubbles

it's a game only true men play







............ so i guess im not a real man.

but this is how it goes, you have to guys sit cross eachother indian style and you put your hands on eachothers knees and work your way to the crotch, whoever pulls away first is the gay chicken









J-Rod


----------



## BigChuckP

smokinbubbles said:


> it's a game only true men play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............ so i guess im not a real man.
> 
> but this is how it goes, you have to guys sit cross eachother indian style and you put your hands on eachothers knees and work your way to the crotch, whoever pulls away first is the gay chicken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1103058[/snapback]​


...or the straight chicken! Is everyone naked?


----------



## Guest

What do you think this plane is carrying?


----------



## jimbo

Bullsnake said:


> What do you think this plane is carrying?
> [snapback]1105352[/snapback]​


The KKK?


----------



## bjmarche

ha ha omg they're hilarious, where did you get all of these?


----------



## nismo driver

found some more


----------



## nismo driver

lol


----------



## nismo driver




----------



## EZmoney

^^^ Dept of the Interior







South Park!!!!!


----------



## sadboy




----------



## sadboy




----------



## sadboy




----------



## sadboy




----------



## sadboy




----------



## Guest

ROAR!


----------



## Handikapped

heres a few


----------



## Handikapped

if only that kid knew what the shirt he had on meant


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

haha in that last picture the indian guy probably got the sh*t kicked out of him. not his fault though, in his culture the swastika represents goodluck and prosperity. thats why the nazi's adopted the swastika as their symbol.


----------



## mauls

View attachment 71179
View attachment 71180


View attachment 71181
View attachment 71182


View attachment 71183
View attachment 71184


View attachment 71185
View attachment 71186


View attachment 71187
View attachment 71188


View attachment 71189
View attachment 71190


View attachment 71191


----------



## Xemisions

Haha...Its too late...Im out for the night....damn...3


----------



## Guest




----------



## crazyklown89

grnlemonade said:


> haha in that last picture the indian guy probably got the sh*t kicked out of him. not his fault though, in his culture the swastika represents goodluck and prosperity. thats why the nazi's adopted the swastika as their symbol.
> [snapback]1137308[/snapback]​


Close but the original Buddhist symbol ISN'T rotated to lie on an angle. This dude's rocking the swastika not the Buddhist symbol, I forget what it's called.


----------



## Scrap5000

View attachment 71448

View attachment 71449

View attachment 71450

View attachment 71451

View attachment 71452

View attachment 71453

View attachment 71454

View attachment 71455

View attachment 71456

View attachment 71457

View attachment 71458

View attachment 71459

View attachment 71460


----------



## Guest

This dude has some boundary issues...


----------



## Guest

Why I'm not allowed in the library anymore.


----------



## Killduv

Hahaha these are great. The best is the gas hose hahaha.


----------



## Guest

I couldn't imagine how a bear winds up on a trampoline other than it might have been tranquilized and the trampoline was placed beneath it to break its fall.


----------



## His Majesty

Bullsnake said:


> Why I'm not allowed in the library anymore.
> [snapback]1142285[/snapback]​


----------



## shutter13

hahahaha i love this thread!!!!!!1


----------



## Guest

Puff's gumball machine.


----------



## "qickshot"

this sh*t is so funny


----------



## Guest

A few of my favs.

--Dan


----------



## Devon Amazon

funniest thread ever


----------



## Guest

Bad dog


----------



## nismo driver

damn this thread just wont die and the pics are great and just keep coming.

i love it great work guys


----------



## Scrap5000

haha


----------



## Blitz023

Scrap5000 said:


> haha
> [snapback]1146126[/snapback]​


good one


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Ouch!


----------



## taylorhedrich

This thread is great! All of the funny pictures on the net are here!


----------



## His Majesty

this is the best thread ever. love all the pics


----------



## sadboy

Not bad at all...


----------



## piranhaqueen

think this is real?


----------



## Scrap5000

...


----------



## Guest

*Reeeeeeejected!*


----------



## MR.FREEZ

:laugh:


----------



## solar-ton

check it fat ass fish


----------



## solar-ton

arent there any more funny pics?


----------



## His Majesty

Bullsnake said:


> *Reeeeeeejected!*
> [snapback]1147386[/snapback]​


----------



## Scrap5000

solar-ton said:


> check it fat ass fish
> [snapback]1147495[/snapback]​


Kentucky girls sure do love d*ck - I hit one back in the day...mmm...10 years later I still think of that cooch


----------



## solar-ton

hey ms natt can you pin this


----------



## solar-ton

when pigs fly ill go out with you







NOT


----------



## solar-ton

heres more


----------



## Guest

Nothing funnier than fat people falling.


----------



## solar-ton

holy shiktana he got...


----------



## solar-ton

MORE BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Kids, don't try this at home!


----------



## Guest

Victim of an overdose...


----------



## His Majesty

Bullsnake said:


> Kids, don't try this at home!
> [snapback]1151403[/snapback]​


----------



## Scrap5000

...


----------



## TC3modena




----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## Guest

--Dan


----------



## Blitz023

keep em coming !!!


----------



## TC3modena

idk why, but this guy is funny as hell to me...


----------



## TC3modena

this guy too....


----------



## StuartDanger

i got some ugly ppl for ya


----------



## Embowe

OMG MY EYES....I am going to kill myself iwht a spoon now....thank you for ending my life


----------



## His Majesty

spiderman2099uk said:


> i got some ugly ppl for ya
> [snapback]1154732[/snapback]​


OMFG.


----------



## Blitz023

Trigger lover said:


> spiderman2099uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got some ugly ppl for ya
> [snapback]1154732[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> OMFG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1155092[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

ugh, not funny


----------



## Guest

For those who don't get it, the recruiting slogan for the National Guard is something like, "2 weeks a year, one weekend a month". It looks like some members of the guard are spending more time than they anticipated.


----------



## Guest

--Dan


----------



## Guest

not PC


----------



## Guest

What not to do in your school computer lab.


----------



## Guest

Bullsnake said:


> What not to do in your school computer lab.
> [snapback]1158016[/snapback]​












Bullsnake









--Dan


----------



## Reddevill

These pics are great!!


----------



## Guest

Woo-Hoo!!
For those of you into dumpy looking soccer moms.


----------



## Zeno




----------



## Blitz023




----------



## rbp75




----------



## rbp75




----------



## Guest

WHHAAACK!










--Dan


----------



## Guest

Just because I've been computerless at work doesn't mean we have to let this thread die.


----------



## Avatar~God

how isnt this a pinned topic yet?

Also where did u get those .gifs at?


----------



## Avatar~God

Alrighty, thought i would post a couple pics and vids.

First pic isnt funny i guess but just sucks big time.

Second pic, is kids startin at a yung age haha.

click

Click 2

Click 3


----------



## Bloodbelly

somebody should pin this thread


----------



## nismo driver

its almost the three month aniversary of this thread, few more weeks. this might possibly be one of the largest collections of funny pics that we have seen in a long time, bullsnake good job..


----------



## Guest

I'm Back!

*BAM!* Take that mullet boy!


----------



## nismo driver

Bullsnake said:


> I'm Back!
> 
> *BAM!* Take that mullet boy!
> [snapback]1166146[/snapback]​


thats what i call ghetto payday!


----------



## Killduv

Good punch!



Bullsnake said:


> I'm Back!
> 
> *BAM!* Take that mullet boy!
> [snapback]1166146[/snapback]​


----------



## Feeder_Phish




----------



## rbp75

:laugh:


----------



## rbp75

:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Pelican Owned!


----------



## piranhaqueen

Joke 1
A guy walks into the local welfare office, marches straight up to the counter and says, "Hi... You know, I just HATE drawing welfare. I'd really rather have a job."

The social worker behind the counter says, "Your timing is excellent. We just got a job opening from a very wealthy old man who wants a chauffeur and bodyguard for his beautiful nymphomaniac daughter. You'll have to drive around in his Mercedes, but he'll supply all of your clothes. Because of the long hours, meals will be provided. You'll be expected to escort her on her overseas holiday trips. You will have to satisfy her sexual urges. You'll be provided a two-bedroom apartment above the garage. The starting salary is $200,000 a year."

The guy, wide-eyed, says, "You're bullshittin' me!"

The social worker says, "Yeah, well... you started it."

Joke 2
A broke blonde decides to ask God for help. "Dear Lord," she prays, "if I don't get some cash, I'm gonna lose everything. Please let me win the lottery."

Lottery night comes, but the blonde doesn't win. She prays even harder, saying, "God, why have you forsaken me? My children are starving. Please just let me win this once."

Suddenly there is a blinding flash of light, and the blonde hears God speak.

"Sweetheart, work with me on this," he says. "Buy a ticket."


----------



## Guest

*SPLAT!*


----------



## Guest

That must be a really crummy sword he's selling on Home Shopping Network.


----------



## joefish219

this is funny


----------



## Guest

haha


----------



## (((JKD)))




----------



## (((JKD)))

Remote for WOMEN!!


----------



## (((JKD)))

This is a pic of my $400 car that I rolled 8 days after I bought it.
I was T boned at 55MPH.


----------



## (((JKD)))

the insurance company paid me $500 dollars for the accident.

-- now THAT, is funny--


----------



## nismo driver

i wish i had pics of my 200 dallor subaru with 200k miles that i got 500 dollars trade in for wheni got my car..


----------



## Guest

Cats require *shallow and wide *water dishes.
Tall and narrow just doesn't work well.


----------



## Feeder_Phish

GANGSTERS


----------



## StuartDanger

ha ha


----------



## Guest

haha - This thread will never die!


----------



## shutter13

:rasp:


----------



## shutter13

ME............ hahahah not


----------



## shutter13




----------



## shutter13




----------



## shutter13

scary!!!!!


----------



## shutter13




----------



## shutter13




----------



## shutter13




----------



## "qickshot"

lol good stuff


----------



## shutter13




----------



## shutter13




----------



## shutter13

i think this is ok.... if not take it down


----------



## shutter13




----------



## shutter13




----------



## shutter13

the owned virus!


----------



## shutter13




----------



## shutter13




----------



## shutter13




----------



## shutter13




----------



## shutter13

and i got plenty more where that came from


----------



## shutter13

MUST KEEP IT ALIVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## shutter13




----------



## shutter13




----------



## Feeder_Phish




----------



## RhomZilla

How'd this become an Owned Thread??

Heres more to keep it alive


----------



## shutter13

thats not arnold


----------



## Joga Bonito

View attachment 75001

View attachment 75002

View attachment 75003

View attachment 75004

View attachment 75005

View attachment 75006

View attachment 75007


----------



## Feeder_Phish

BUSH'S NOTES










i just had too dont ask


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

View attachment 75077

View attachment 75078

View attachment 75079


----------



## mauls




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

This sucks...


----------



## Guest

Back To The Top!
This video was posted in the lounge last year.
What was this kid thinking?!?!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

God, that guy has to be dead...


----------



## nismo driver

Bullsnake said:


> Back To The Top!
> This video was posted in the lounge last year.
> What was this kid thinking?!?!
> [snapback]1186086[/snapback]​


maybe he was thinking i need a broken everything and that looks like a fun way to get it?


----------



## Guest

Wow -this guy is my hero!


----------



## Guest

Is this the forum's longest running thread yet?

This kid must have gotten hurt:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

^ West Switzerland Choppers

v "So Bob, had a few tonight?"


----------



## RAYMAN45

lol


----------



## RAYMAN45




----------



## Feeder_Phish

TOP THIS


----------



## Fish on Fire

Just some to keep thread going.





































































That's it for now.


----------



## Fish on Fire

More:

















































































That's all for now.


----------



## Fish on Fire




----------



## Guest




----------



## nismo driver

if amsterdam was a US state and ad a quater









aruba


----------



## nismo driver




----------



## Scrap5000

nismo driver said:


> if amsterdam was a US state and ad a quater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aruba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1198847[/snapback]​


Oh man, that rufie one is the best


----------



## nismo driver

Scrap5000 said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> aruba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1198847[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, that rufie one is the best
> [snapback]1198959[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## nismo driver

this thread has been alive for a long damn time


----------



## Scrap5000

nismo driver said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> aruba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1198847[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, that rufie one is the best
> [snapback]1198959[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1198970[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## nismo driver

DannyBoy17 said:


> [snapback]1199064[/snapback]​


----------



## Guest

I can see them all?


----------



## joefish219

this is funny sh*t


----------



## Feeder_Phish

here ya go


----------



## CichlidAddict

Gotta keep it rolling!


----------



## Scrap5000

CichlidAddict said:


> Gotta keep it rolling!
> [snapback]1200158[/snapback]​


Those are awesome


----------



## rchan11

Heineken


----------



## Guest




----------



## nismo driver

Bullsnake said:


> [snapback]1200819[/snapback]​


----------



## Guest

Can somebody tell me what this is for?


----------



## Guest

I dont know Bullsnake, but can you explain this one to me?:


----------



## b_ack51

Here's a pic of some passed out guy I farted on.


----------



## shutter13

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johndeere

Looter
View attachment 77184

View attachment 77185


----------



## johndeere

More lootie:


----------



## timmy

i am tearing up looking at those ones of the black guy looting.HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mauls

ahahahahhahah that got guy rocks

he's getting owned


----------



## Scrap5000

OMFG...THAT IS TOO FUNNY!!!


----------



## Piranha KingZ

oh yeah how bout this

*removed for nudity*


----------



## Piranha KingZ

or
Removed due to content nature. If its not appropriate, keep it off the damn board.


----------



## Piranha KingZ

this


----------



## Piranha KingZ

or


----------



## Piranha KingZ

or


----------



## Piranha KingZ

how about

*removed* by GG.


----------



## Piranha KingZ

or


----------



## Piranha KingZ

or this

*removed* No ass shots....that includes men.


----------



## mauls

I saw spidermans balls... GROSS


----------



## Piranha KingZ

a few more sorry theesse are tooo funny


----------



## Piranha KingZ

or


----------



## Piranha KingZ

how bout


----------



## Tinkerbelle

erm, you can post multiple pictures per post.... and watch the um, nekkid-ness. spiderman there is only PAINTED blue. his 'junk' is clearly visible. ew ew ew ew ew EW


----------



## Guest

Tinkerbelle said:


> erm, you can post multiple pictures per post.... and watch the um, nekkid-ness. spiderman there is only PAINTED blue. his 'junk' is clearly visible. ew ew ew ew ew EW
> [snapback]1202641[/snapback]​


Dont act like you dont like it


----------



## nismo driver

DUDE THE LOOTER IS THE BOMB..

we should have a poll and pick a winner for teh funniest pictures posted in this thread..

those looter photoshops are f-ing great

P king thats kind of lame just posting a bunch of crappy ebaums world pics and posting content that inappropriate? it funniest pic not most nauseating


----------



## Scrap5000

Bullsnake said:


> Can somebody tell me what this is for?
> [snapback]1201752[/snapback]​


That's probably so you can flash a light and see what's up her cooch or bunghy...lolol


----------



## Guest

Scrap5000 said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody tell me what this is for?
> [snapback]1201752[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably so you can flash a light and see what's up her cooch or bunghy...lolol
> [snapback]1203004[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Oh....yeah, it could be a flashlight to the right of the picture.
I guess the next logical question is, -*why?*


----------



## Scrap5000

Bullsnake said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody tell me what this is for?
> [snapback]1201752[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably so you can flash a light and see what's up her cooch or bunghy...lolol
> [snapback]1203004[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh....yeah, it could be a flashlight to the right of the picture.
> I guess the next logical question is, -*why?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1203202[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Cause they's is freaks!!


----------



## nismo driver

"George bush hates back people"








oh no he didnt!


----------



## theanimedude

View attachment 77419


i took that picture at vienna metro in VA


----------



## StuartDanger

naked spiderman ha ha, i love those NO guy pics they are great, i hope he's still alive he'll be a saint one day


----------



## traumatic

I got perma grin Looty and the blowfish!!!









this one is a nice compilation!


----------



## nismo driver

traumatic said:


> I got perma grin Looty and the blowfish!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is a nice compilation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1204758[/snapback]​


this is like a summary of fark photo shops, so funny


----------



## "qickshot"

lmao im glad i didnt see spider man


----------



## b_ack51

traumatic said:


> I got perma grin Looty and the blowfish!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is a nice compilation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1204758[/snapback]​


My avatar is in that pic, (plus the original one)


----------



## piranha1991

some funny sh*t


----------



## Gordeez

All man, The Looter one's *OWN!*


----------



## Guest

Check this out.
It's a praying mantis who caught a hummingbird.


----------



## Devon Amazon

Oh man, those looter pics


----------



## Guest

Look at this ricer. The "body kit" is made from.............gutter pipe?


----------



## joefish219

Bullsnake said:


> Look at this ricer. The "body kit" is made from.............gutter pipe?
> [snapback]1207174[/snapback]​


if we are going to vote for funniest picture. i declare the first vote for this one. gutter pipe takl about a ricer


----------



## STIFFY

im sure it drives as fast as it looks cool.


----------



## Piranha King

nismo driver said:


> DUDE THE LOOTER IS THE BOMB..
> 
> we should have a poll and pick a winner for teh funniest pictures posted in this thread..
> 
> those looter photoshops are f-ing great
> 
> P king thats kind of lame just posting a bunch of crappy ebaums world pics and posting content that inappropriate? it funniest pic not most nauseating
> [snapback]1202981[/snapback]​


thats not p king thats p kingz. 
wes


----------



## xoshagsox

Dont think this was posted yet.


----------



## mauls

^

LOL Nice find!


----------



## b_ack51

xoshagsox said:


> Dont think this was posted yet.
> [snapback]1207583[/snapback]​


fake, but still funny.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

:laugh:


----------



## nismo driver




----------



## MR HARLEY

Fizzles Girl on the right ..


----------



## Guest

They stole Fukitol from Robin Williams!


----------



## Guest

Mmm..mmmm


----------



## Tinkerbelle

alright.... so what do you think this sign is for?










from left to right:
Seat is reserved for:
People with a handicap on their arms/hands (because they cant grab the lashes on the ceiling for safety), Mothers with little children, pregnants and people with a disability on their legs (like amputations)


----------



## CichlidAddict

Tinkerbelle said:


> alright.... so what do you think this sign is for?










Best sign ever!!


----------



## nismo driver

Tinkerbelle said:


> alright.... so what do you think this sign is for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from left to right:
> Seat is reserved for:
> People with a handicap on their arms/hands (because they cant grab the lashes on the ceiling for safety), Mothers with little children, pregnants and people with a disability on their legs (like amputations)


LOL I was way off..


----------



## Guest




----------



## Gordeez

MR HARLEY said:


>


Both of those are Great!! I hat e Cats!


----------



## StuartDanger

more looting pics


----------



## nismo driver

LOL nice find


----------



## Guest




----------



## nismo driver

sweet justice and irony


----------



## scent troll

HAHAHAHAHA punch her in the face to proove your right? dude thats wrong on so many levels LOL


----------



## goodnews




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Anyone like Most Extreme Elimination?


----------



## b_ack51

Here are a few more pics I found...


----------



## nismo driver

i dont think i will ever get enough of the looter c=photoshops.. LOL


----------



## theanimedude

Bullsnake said:


> Anyone like Most Extreme Elimination?


that is one stupid chinese guy.....


----------



## Blitz023

he looks like blanka from street fighter


----------



## nismo driver

big round of applause for everyone keeping the thread going with good funny pics


----------



## "qickshot"

some funny sh*t


----------



## The Predator

ha ha! thats funny.


----------



## nismo driver

LOL this is a funny commercial

shark!


----------



## mauls

*cough* get this pinned *cough*


----------



## nismo driver

new keeyboard feature

















































LOL


----------



## Guest

I can't remember if this Gif was posted already.


----------



## RAYMAN45

HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Guest

You meet the nicest people at the ATM machine...


----------



## Scrap5000

Bullsnake said:


> You meet the nicest people at the ATM machine...


If that's really an ATM they could probably get his face off the ATM camera, and he'd be screwed....


----------



## piranhaqueen

Scrap5000 said:


> You meet the nicest people at the ATM machine...


If that's really an ATM they could probably get his face off the ATM camera, and he'd be screwed....
[/quote]

it looks like an old lady did it


----------



## boontje

piranhaqueen said:


> You meet the nicest people at the ATM machine...


If that's really an ATM they could probably get his face off the ATM camera, and he'd be screwed....
[/quote]

it looks like an old lady did it









[/quote]
maybe, or it's just a guy with a grey hat


----------



## nismo driver

looks like one of those japanese fetish type vids..

not very funny..


----------



## dan-uk

What is it those japs and pulling down underwear.I saw another jap vid when this women was puking on a dish and she started eating it.


----------



## nismo driver

more funnies
View attachment 78697

View attachment 78698

View attachment 78699

View attachment 78700

View attachment 78701

View attachment 78702

View attachment 78703

View attachment 78704

View attachment 78705

View attachment 78706

View attachment 78707

View attachment 78708


----------



## STIFFY

b n g


----------



## nismo driver

keepin it alive


----------



## RAYMAN45

LOL


----------



## Guest




----------



## The Predator

best topic ever!


----------



## Feeder_Phish

GUESS THE THEME???
































































Nothin like NATURES BEST









heres a bigger pic


----------



## Sam

Should've read the description first:


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Sam said:


> Should've read the description first:












man thats some crazy SH!t


----------



## anotherreject04

pin this thread !!!!


----------



## The Predator

go here to see awsome pics.


----------



## nismo driver

Scott C said:


> go here to see awsome pics.


nice finally someone who just post a link to ebaum instead of posting 10 of there million pics..


----------



## The Predator

yeah, it rocks!


----------



## Guest

Did my Maddox pic get deleted?


----------



## The Predator

pin this topic!


----------



## mrspikes

Scott C said:


> pin this topic!


They probably never will cause the mods prolly hope that this thread dies...... There have been many threads like this, but this one has defifinantly outlasted most of if not all of them


----------



## Feeder_Phish

mrspikes said:


> pin this topic!


They probably never will cause the mods prolly hope that this thread dies...... There have been many threads like this, but this one has defifinantly outlasted most of if not all of them
[/quote]

just keep at it and dont do STUPID SH!T getting this thing closed


----------



## rocker

Feeder_Phish said:


> GUESS THE THEME???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin like NATURES BEST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a bigger pic


LOL feeder man that is dirt


----------



## The Predator

Feeder_Phish said:


> pin this topic!


They probably never will cause the mods prolly hope that this thread dies...... There have been many threads like this, but this one has defifinantly outlasted most of if not all of them
[/quote]

just keep at it and dont do STUPID SH!T getting this thing closed
[/quote]

right! lets see how long it lasts. Keep bumping it.


----------



## matc

...


----------



## nismo driver

matc07098702 said:


> ...


wow thats gonna suck, pretty sweet they caught the water in mid air


----------



## The Predator

thats a pic worth posting.


----------



## Scrap5000

...


----------



## The Predator

woah!


----------



## StuartDanger

this thread must not die


----------



## Feeder_Phish

lol thats funny SH!T


----------



## The Predator

Feeder_Phish said:


> lol thats funny SH!T


yup! on ebaums, check out the fat asian kid. That cracks me up!


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Scott C said:


> lol thats funny SH!T


yup! on ebaums, check out the fat asian kid. That cracks me up!
[/quote]

is it this FAT ASIAN KID


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

poor kid HAHAHAHHA


----------



## Feeder_Phish

heres more pics of that FAT ASIAN KID


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

i lost all my others when my computer had to be rebuilt.........so here is whats left


----------



## Guest




----------



## The Predator

I feel bad for that kid. looked like me when I was fat LOL!


----------



## piranhaqueen

Finally found one worth contributing to this thread..... hope the nudity is ok, it is a children's book!

An Awkward Parent's Step by Step Book on How to Teach Their Children Where Babies Come From

darn pictures won't stay in the right order...... oh well


----------



## mauls




----------



## Gordeez

mauls said:


> :laugh:

























That one is Awesome!!!


----------



## Feeder_Phish

COME TO PAPA


----------



## mrspikes

Cant believe this almost died


----------



## nismo driver

mixed breeds


----------



## AKSkirmish




----------



## theanimedude

the pic with the pen15 is gonna get removed...


----------



## AKSkirmish

maybe,maybe not.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

HAHAHAHAHA wax ur beaver LMAO true canadian style LOL


----------



## Guest

How many P-Fury old-timers remember Sweet Lu -"the sucker puncher"?


----------



## Scrap5000

serves that kid right


----------



## nismo driver

new looter photoshop


----------



## Feeder_Phish




----------



## nismo driver




----------



## rocker

LOL that fat asian kid o man feel so srry for him.


----------



## RAYMAN45

LOL


----------



## Feeder_Phish

I like the band of brothers one


----------



## Guest

Feeder_Phish said:


> I like the band of brothers one


I watched every episdode of that show.

OH CANADA!




























G'Damn I love Tim Hortons!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Oops if this is a repost of a picture









Even the looter made the cover!


----------



## The Predator

ProdigalMarine said:


> Oops if this is a repost of a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the looter made the cover!


f**king rich!


----------



## nismo driver

Scott C said:


> Oops if this is a repost of a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the looter made the cover!


f**king rich!
[/quote]

makes me wish they actually made the game, i guess they kind of did with state of emergency but that games not that good


----------



## nismo driver

movie psychos in regular jobs


----------



## Guest

EDIT -okay this should work now.

GO TEAM - GO!


----------



## [email protected]°

Bullsnake said:


> Let me know if this hotlink doesn't work.
> It looks right to me.


no workie!!


----------



## adultswim

RhomZilla said:


> Some old.. some new.. and some "what the hell"..


HAHAHAHA I died when I saw the Retard one.


----------



## RAYMAN45

LOL

more looter stuff


----------



## adultswim

Fraggy said:


> this ones a classic


I cant find the damn apricot


----------



## RAYMAN45




----------



## b_ack51

RAYMAN45 said:


>


Family guy. I used to have that avatar here.


----------



## Feeder_Phish




----------



## The Predator

can we add funny videos?


----------



## Guest




----------



## The Predator

how old is this topic?


----------



## mauls

Scott C said:


> how old is this topic?


first post was June 3rd 2005


----------



## The Predator

holly crap thats old!


----------



## mauls

Here ya go, pretty good for this site. As far as the "too small" tank issues

This is a real ciggy ad


----------



## StuartDanger

those looting ones above arent funny


----------



## mauls

spiderman2099uk said:


> those looting ones above arent funny


i'd have to disagree with u there









that dirtbag is getting what he diserves. Too bad he didn't loot a computer so he could get online and look at himself


----------



## The Predator

mauls said:


> Here ya go, pretty good for this site. As far as the "too small" tank issues
> 
> This is a real ciggy ad










THat is not convinsing but quite funny.

THe looter things are cool especially the video game one.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Here's a jack-o-lantern you don't want on your porch.
View attachment 80672


----------



## thePACK




----------



## rbp75




----------



## ProdigalMarine

Why men are switching to the republican party!
View attachment 80853


----------



## CichlidAddict

couple more


----------



## nismo driver

LOL the heli hair doo is too funny and too ghetto..


----------



## Guest




----------



## The Predator

i like that cat with the funny green thing.


----------



## Guest

HURRICANE SURVIVAL KIT


----------



## nismo driver

LOL thats a ******* survival kit for use in all weather conditions


----------



## The Predator

Bullsnake said:


> HURRICANE SURVIVAL KIT


nice! "save the beer! forget the f**king kids!"


----------



## Piranhaz 411

Why does this thread keep getting brought up


----------



## Jewelz

Piranhaz 411 said:


> Why does this thread keep getting brought up


Because you touch yourself at night


----------



## nismo driver

Jewelz said:


> Why does this thread keep getting brought up


Because you touch yourself at night
[/quote]

i was going to provide a sarcastic responce and now im glad i didnt because yours is far better.

i was thinking something like

"i dont know, why does your mom keep knocking on my window at night when im already busy with your sister?"


----------



## rocker

ur all gonna love htis one...especially cause its coming from me...


----------



## mauls

and this one.


----------



## Guest

mauls said:


> and this one.


How do you make those? I want one!


----------



## rocker

mauls said:


> and this one.












damn fuking straight


----------



## mauls

DannyBoy17 said:


> and this one.


How do you make those? I want one!
[/quote]

I think craig stables made it

But not sure


----------



## rocker

mauls said:


> and this one.


How do you make those? I want one!
[/quote]

I think craig stables made it

But not sure
[/quote]








ya he mad eon for me too lol


----------



## The Predator

mauls said:


> and this one.


make me one!


----------



## nismo driver




----------



## Gordeez

Jewelz said:


> Why does this thread keep getting brought up


Because you touch yourself at night
[/quote]









This thread is awesome, Damn noobs!! ALways trying to wruin something.


----------



## The Predator

Im a noob............

any ways, make me one of those things


----------



## nismo driver




----------



## CichlidAddict

Isn't the Soviet Russia quote from King of the Hill when Bobby meets Yakov? lol..


----------



## The Predator

I like that first picture.....


----------



## Piranhaz 411

hahaha nismo for ur info i dont have a sister or a mom she died smart ass


----------



## nismo driver

Piranhaz 411 said:


> hahaha nismo for ur info i dont have a sister or a mom she died smart ass


----------



## nismo driver




----------



## Onion

nismo driver said:


>


Hehe, I have seen that car IRL summer -04 in Vallåkra, a big motor event in Sweden, its crazy as hell!
Now it has a new paint job.
Heres 2 pics I snapped on it, sorry for the crappy quality. 
View attachment 81441
View attachment 81442


----------



## Guest




----------



## andrew.burd

mori0174 said:


> When are you guys going to get enough of the "gay" sh*t? Its not funny, and its actually really immature if nothing else. If you want this to be a haven for 12 year olds that hate homosexuals, people of other races, and other people who have various differences, then keep it up. Otherwise, grow the f*ck up.


all I can say is

View attachment 81575


----------



## Feeder_Phish




----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Here are some...


----------



## Scrap5000

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Here are some...


Those are great, but I don't get the one with the people on the float...he looks like he could just be swimming...or maybe drowning? That's it, I get it, fun-ay


----------



## The Predator

wow


----------



## Guest

Scrap5000 said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some...
> 
> 
> 
> Those are great, but I don't get the one with the people on the float...he looks like he could just be swimming...or maybe drowning? That's it, I get it, fun-ay
Click to expand...

I think he's saving his beer :laugh:


----------



## mauls

Yup. Always save the beer..... then yourself


----------



## Feeder_Phish




----------



## The Predator

some of those are screwed up!


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

A HAH! back to the top I see...!!!!


----------



## Guest

My first kiss...








(let me know if the pic doesn't work)


----------



## mstrmind

I can see the pic no problem.


----------



## mauls

Bullsnake said:


> My first kiss...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (let me know if the pic doesn't work)


damn what u doing kissing that little white dude?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

mauls said:


> My first kiss...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (let me know if the pic doesn't work)


damn what u doing kissing that little white dude?
[/quote]


----------



## joefish219

mauls said:


> My first kiss...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (let me know if the pic doesn't work)


damn what u doing kissing that little white dude?
[/quote]

funny picture


----------



## rchan11

The new men's room


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Yikes!!

lol


----------



## The Predator

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> My first kiss...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (let me know if the pic doesn't work)


damn what u doing kissing that little white dude?
[/quote]









[/quote]


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Scott C said:


> My first kiss...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (let me know if the pic doesn't work)


damn what u doing kissing that little white dude?
[/quote]









[/quote]





































[/quote]

into JUNGLE FEVER i see


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

HAHAHAH i love the urinal one!!!!! the tapemeasure girl and everything. they need a girl with a magnafying glass LOL


----------



## Feeder_Phish




----------



## Guest

Go Burger King!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

HAHAHA


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

AHHHHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHA thats great touch down BK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nismo driver

hmm this would be interesting to uh ride


----------



## The Predator

ha ha bump!


----------



## Guest

"Ah honey, you better call the police"


----------



## [email protected]°

View attachment 83366

View attachment 83363

View attachment 83364

View attachment 83365

View attachment 83373

View attachment 83375

View attachment 83377

View attachment 83378

View attachment 83381

View attachment 83382


----------



## [email protected]°

View attachment 83392

View attachment 83393

View attachment 83394

View attachment 83395


----------



## mauls

hhahahhaaha that last pic is priceless!

Heres a sweet ass plumbing company's truck


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

OMG HAHAHAHA there is a few new good ones


----------



## Feeder_Phish

RED NECK technology at its finest.....


----------



## Guest

Feeder_Phish said:


> RED NECK technology at its finest.....:laugh:


Git'r done!


----------



## The Predator

hook my up wit one of those


----------



## RAYMAN45

get er done


----------



## Feeder_Phish

OLD SKOOL FAVORITE OF MINE


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

awwwwwwwww sick man lol god damn spandex......... sometimes u love it and sometimes u hate it


----------



## nismo driver

who dosent love teh truffle shuffle?



















new anit virus for you pc or laptop


----------



## nismo driver




----------



## The Predator

quite a collection here.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Here are some...










...f**king Marines....


----------



## CichlidAddict

Stole these from AT


----------



## JeffS

some for everyone


----------



## StuartDanger

ha ha ha they are too funny


----------



## Feeder_Phish

since there are a bunch of O RLY? THE OWL PICS THIS Should save us time










O RLY?


----------



## StuartDanger

i dont get the owl pics


----------



## Pels




----------



## Onion

Dont know if these has been posted before...
View attachment 84390

View attachment 84391


----------



## JeffS

Custody Battle Ruling:

A seven year old boy from Ottawa was at the centre of a courtroom 
drama in an Ontario Superior 
Courthouse this morning when he 
challenged a court ruling over who should have legal custody of 
the juvenile.

The boy has a history of being beaten repeatedly by both parents 
and the judge had previously awarded custody to the boy's aunt. 
The boy confirmed that his aunt beat him more than his parents and 
refused to live there. When the judge then suggested that he be 
placed with his grandparents, the boy cried out that they beat him 
more severely 
than anyone.

The judge, in an unprecedented ruling, dramatically allowed the 
boy, in spite of his youth and obvious inexperience, to make his 
own choice as to who should have legal guardianship over 
him.

In front of a packed and cheering courtroom this morning, custody 
was 
subsequently granted to the Toronto Maple Leafs as the boy stated his 
firm belief that they are, in point of fact, not capable 
of beating anyone.

...and so the season begins !!!


----------



## Guest

JeffS said:


> Custody Battle Ruling:
> 
> A seven year old boy from Ottawa was at the centre of a courtroom
> drama in an Ontario Superior
> Courthouse this morning when he
> challenged a court ruling over who should have legal custody of
> the juvenile.
> 
> The boy has a history of being beaten repeatedly by both parents
> and the judge had previously awarded custody to the boy's aunt.
> The boy confirmed that his aunt beat him more than his parents and
> refused to live there. When the judge then suggested that he be
> placed with his grandparents, the boy cried out that they beat him
> more severely
> than anyone.
> 
> The judge, in an unprecedented ruling, dramatically allowed the
> boy, in spite of his youth and obvious inexperience, to make his
> own choice as to who should have legal guardianship over
> him.
> 
> In front of a packed and cheering courtroom this morning, custody
> was
> subsequently granted to the Toronto Maple Leafs as the boy stated his
> firm belief that they are, in point of fact, not capable
> of beating anyone.
> 
> ...and so the season begins !!!


Dont be hatin just because we have 2 teams and you have 0


----------



## Feeder_Phish

JeffS said:


> Custody Battle Ruling:
> 
> A seven year old boy from Ottawa was at the centre of a courtroom
> drama in an Ontario Superior
> Courthouse this morning when he
> challenged a court ruling over who should have legal custody of
> the juvenile.
> 
> The boy has a history of being beaten repeatedly by both parents
> and the judge had previously awarded custody to the boy's aunt.
> The boy confirmed that his aunt beat him more than his parents and
> refused to live there. When the judge then suggested that he be
> placed with his grandparents, the boy cried out that they beat him
> more severely
> than anyone.
> 
> The judge, in an unprecedented ruling, dramatically allowed the
> boy, in spite of his youth and obvious inexperience, to make his
> own choice as to who should have legal guardianship over
> him.
> 
> In front of a packed and cheering courtroom this morning, custody
> was
> subsequently granted to the Toronto Maple Leafs as the boy stated his
> firm belief that they are, in point of fact, not capable
> of beating anyone.
> 
> ...and so the season begins !!!


----------



## anotherreject04

awesome that this thread is still alive


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Is that who I think it is in the background?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

smart cat....


----------



## Gordeez

These Cat ones are Focking Priceless!








Especially the Tiger Cat.


----------



## [email protected]°

View attachment 84801

View attachment 84803

View attachment 84805

View attachment 84806


----------



## duende_df

I found these ones
View attachment 84821

View attachment 84822

View attachment 84823

View attachment 84824


----------



## Jewelz




----------



## Onion

Haha, ProdigalMarine the cat and bunny making loove is fun as hell


----------



## nismo driver

a long time favorite of mine



















gordeez brother?


----------



## RAYMAN45

LOL


----------



## steve1337

heres some more...

View attachment 84926


View attachment 84927


View attachment 84928


View attachment 84930


View attachment 84931


View attachment 84933


View attachment 84934


View attachment 84936


View attachment 84937


----------



## StuartDanger

i dont think the honda ones are funny


----------



## Devon Amazon

:laugh:


----------



## Devon Amazon




----------



## Guest

Devon amazon said:


>


Is that real? Awesome!


----------



## Devon Amazon

:laugh:


----------



## mauls

^
ahaha i remember that one from along time ago


----------



## Devon Amazon

Any borat fans???


----------



## nismo driver

Devon amazon said:


> Any borat fans???


everybody dance now bump bump bump bump

everybody dance now bump bump bump


----------



## The Predator

de hampster one is great!


----------



## Kazuya Mishima

funny pics of animals :rasp:



Kazuya Mishima said:


> funny pics of animals :rasp:


----------



## Tinkerbelle

oh i hope my sisters never see this....


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

sees what? a box with a red X in it?


----------



## scent troll

View attachment 85573


----------



## CichlidAddict

A couple more


----------



## Scrap5000

CichlidAddict said:


> A couple more


LOL....F PETA...they have serious issues


----------



## scent troll

lol man this should really be pinned
i find myself checking this topic every day for new pics


----------



## nismo driver

celebrating 6 months of funny pictures, this thread was started on june 3rd..


----------



## mdmedicine

Nismo
Congrats man! Is this the longest running thread ever or have there been longer ones?


----------



## Guest

I understand people have to do the best they can with what is available to them, but this Russian Ricer just makes me sad.


----------



## Death in #'s

Devon amazon said:


> Any borat fans???










borat rules


----------



## Jewelz

Krispy Kreme calendar....


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Jewelz said:


> Krispy Kreme calendar....


i will never look at a krispy creme again. nor will my g/f


----------



## inked82

so true


----------



## Guest

What an idiot...


----------



## The Predator

yup!


----------



## duende_df

View attachment 86352

View attachment 86353

View attachment 86354

View attachment 86355

View attachment 86356

View attachment 86357


----------



## Guest

LOL -Dannyboy17, I know who paid for that drink!


----------



## Steve-Fox

yall laugh at everything most of the stuf is stupid


----------



## Onion

Maybe thats what makes it funny?
Im propably a stupid sh*t but I think most of it is funny


----------



## CichlidAddict

Steve-Fox said:


> yall laugh at everything most of the stuf is stupid


You're just mad because you're the dude in the middle with the necklace.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

CichlidAddict said:


> yall laugh at everything most of the stuf is stupid


You're just mad because you're the dude in the middle with the necklace.








[/quote]

i think maybe he is the white guy who got stuck paying for that drink


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Steve-Fox said:


> yall laugh at everything most of the stuf is stupid


 have a sense of humour maybe youll get laid :laugh:


----------



## RAYMAN45

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Guest




----------



## Tinkerbelle

DannyBoy17 said:


>


whats sad is that i've done this before during a trail ride.


----------



## Guest

^Hick


----------



## nismo driver

barbie youll never see


----------



## Feeder_Phish

lol this thread is here


----------



## RAYMAN45

MORE


----------



## CichlidAddict

it's easter time!


----------



## nismo driver

funny "holiday" comics

more funny "holiday" comics


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin




----------



## timmy

stonecoldsteveostin said:


>


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

timmy said:


>











[/quote]
lol yea its bad, but i think its funny


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

CichlidAddict said:


> it's easter time!


I just read the last 3 pages and this one made me laugh the hardest.


----------



## Feeder_Phish

:laugh:


----------



## nismo driver




----------



## RAYMAN45

LOL


----------



## Gordeez

timmy said:


>











[/quote]







That one is Awesome.


----------



## Scooby

nasty Need Toilette Paper!!! The fact that someone obviously had to reach into the toilette and grab one of there nugs to do that is just disgusting


----------



## rchan11

When the man at the auto repair shop told me that it would cost $1400 to fix my car's air conditioning, I just laughed at him and said, "Heck, I can fix it myself for a whole lot less than that!"

MY MOMMA DIDN'T RAISE NO FOOL !!!!!!!


----------



## Devon Amazon

:laugh:


----------



## Guest

What am I???


----------



## nismo driver

nice a fresh batch of funny


----------



## Joga Bonito




----------



## piranhasrule

not sure if these are reposts or not

View attachment 90471

View attachment 90472

View attachment 90473


----------



## Scooby

Damnit i want a furberry


----------



## Devon Amazon

Furberry


----------



## Feeder_Phish




----------



## rocker

Devon amazon said:


> :laugh:


the first one


----------



## Tinkerbelle




----------



## piranha_guy_dan

OMFG tink thats the best ever


----------



## Devon Amazon




----------



## The Predator

that last one is sick


----------



## Powder

Tinkerbelle said:


>


my old rabbit used to do that we actually had a party and we let the rabbit out and one after another he went around the room [email protected] all the ballons and popping em 
then the cops show up apparently the downstairs neighbor thought we had some guns and we firing them off 
so we bust the rabbit back out when the cops show up and show them 
both the cops left laughing thier asses off didnt even ask anyone for id or say anyhtihng bout all the liquor and most of us were underage at the time


----------



## Guest

Mother Jet...


----------



## Scrap5000

My buddy in Atlantic City last weekend. The statue is reallly, really weird..


----------



## The Predator

yeah tat statue is wierd


----------



## RAYMAN45

WORD


----------



## Guest

I want this thread back on the front page.


----------



## The Predator

nice mastercard spoof


----------



## Guest




----------



## Animal81369

Oops, sorry, just noticed the rule on boobies... DOH! Anyway, onto something completely different...


----------



## Guest

Enjoy the padded room!



Animal81369 said:


> Boobies rule.


----------



## joey'd

DannyBoy17 said:


> Boobies rule.


[/quote]
what i missed the boobies?


----------



## FUBARSTAR

same here
post again 
pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

LOL, missed the boobie pic...


----------



## Fastmover13

God bless the internet


----------



## Guest

Iwo Jim-eh!

http://www.worth1000.com/view.asp?entry=25...splay=photoshop


----------



## piranhasrule

View attachment 95316

View attachment 95317


----------



## Guest




----------



## Devon Amazon

Ok heres a few


----------



## oscared15

awesome posts everybody. I spent the entire night reading every page of this funny stuuf.


----------



## The Predator

Mr Black said:


> Ok heres a few








































fn funny!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## C0Rey

LMAO


----------



## Jewelz




----------



## Guest

Animals are lol.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

What's going on here?

pic removed - too sexually suggestive


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

now this pic is too sexually suggestive. look out boys









thanks to dannyboy17 for the pic


----------



## Guest

Bullsnake said:


> so what did you have to do for him ?










As soon as I saw the pic, I knew this was coming :laugh:


----------



## Guest

I was searchin for a gardening forum and this came up on google...


----------



## The Predator

i cant find the "you look kinda gangsta" pic that was awsome!


----------



## rocker

DannyBoy17 said:


>


LMAO

whos fish is that? was it yours?


----------



## -d0rk-

Here's a few I thought were comical


----------



## The Predator

that first 1 and last one are classic


----------



## Guest

This LFS is finding a creative way of lowering its overhead costs.


----------



## KrazieFishie

these are some funny pics







i like that lfs one bull


----------



## The Predator

thats actually pretty creative


----------



## Guest

I







Chuck!


----------



## Guest

Gangsta!


----------



## The Predator

YOU think thats gangsta


----------



## The Predator

more:
































Taken from ebamsworld


----------



## RAYMAN45

LOL


----------



## Blue

Bullsnake said:


> What do you think this plane is carrying?


Weapons? looks like the plane from "lord of war" just before he hands them all out for free to the locals.

Here're some of my pics I've copied from the net.
View attachment 100864

View attachment 100865

View attachment 100866

View attachment 100867

View attachment 100849

View attachment 100863

View attachment 100862

View attachment 100861

View attachment 100860

View attachment 100858

View attachment 100854

View attachment 100853

View attachment 100852

View attachment 100850

View attachment 100857

View attachment 100856

View attachment 100855

View attachment 100851

View attachment 100859


----------



## oscared15

http://www.killsometime.com/pictures/images/pic1105.jpg

http://www.killsometime.com/pictures/images/pic1105.jpg


----------



## Guest

I can dream, -can't I?


----------



## Guest

Bullsnake said:


> I can dream, -can't I?


----------



## Killduv

These couple of sets are great. I do feel sorry for the kids walking the dog though. That hurts


----------



## nismo driver

Bullsnake said:


> Gangsta!


is that k-fizzly trying to use his ipod?


----------



## Guest




----------



## The Predator

nismo driver said:


> Gangsta!


is that k-fizzly trying to use his ipod?









[/quote]







duct tape

ghetto er


----------



## stevepedersen

Artest goin after the chicken is great.lol


----------



## Guest

Happy Easter!


----------



## RAYMAN45

moreee


----------



## piranhasrule

ROFL

View attachment 103019

View attachment 103020

View attachment 103021


----------



## The Predator

piranhasrule said:


> ROFL
> 
> View attachment 103019
> 
> View attachment 103020
> 
> View attachment 103021


whats with the " theme " ???


----------



## piranhasrule

^^^^
View attachment 103182


----------



## scent troll

lol ceiling cat...never gets old


----------



## The Predator

nattereri2000 said:


> lol ceiling cat...never gets old :nod:


that is true


----------



## RAYMAN45

lol


----------



## frake

this thread is awesome! i read every sheet of it!


----------



## scent troll

i remember when this thread first started. amazing watching things grow like this. definately keep up the funny pics, this is a great stress reliefe thread


----------



## piranhasrule

Ceiling cat got bored of sitting in the ceiling
View attachment 103630


look, its fishpimp!
View attachment 103631


View attachment 103632

View attachment 103633

View attachment 103634

View attachment 103635

View attachment 103636

View attachment 103637

View attachment 103638

View attachment 103639


----------



## the_w8

last post was great...lmao


----------



## Joga Bonito

View attachment 103656


----------



## C0Rey

^^POWNED LMAO


----------



## Kemper1989

Henry 79 said:


> View attachment 103656












That one was great.


----------



## scent troll

View attachment 103674


----------



## Guest




----------



## C0Rey

DannyBoy17 said:


>


HAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Timmy44221

View attachment 103961


View attachment 103962


View attachment 103963


View attachment 103965


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

That boy is like, "uh-oh..."


----------



## Guest

This gif is cool


----------



## Guest

This is the wrong way to pick up women.


----------



## MR.FREEZ




----------



## MR.FREEZ




----------



## The Predator

Kemper1989 said:


> View attachment 103656












That one was great.
[/quote]
or in asian

fa king su pah


----------



## REILLY




----------



## oscared15




----------



## The Predator

MR.FREEZ said:


>


LOL


----------



## Devon Amazon

I think he likes it :laugh:


----------



## cueball

aw


----------



## Guest

Shut The f*ck Up!


----------



## Guest

I thought this was really funny.


----------



## nismo driver

holy s i havent checked this in awhile some nice new funny ones.. good job guys!!

1 more month and this will be a year old..


----------



## Guest

Ferrari just keeps cheapin out on the little things:


----------



## Joga Bonito

View attachment 105319


----------



## Scrap5000

I actually know this kid (the super smiling one). We question his orientation, as you can imagine...he is one of the funniest muthaf*ckas I have ever met...

View attachment 105320


----------



## Guest

Atleast its not a woman driver...


----------



## Guest

Dude, your mom is a stripper....

http://www.thatvideosite.com/view/2318.html


----------



## Guest

Watch out for Dick!


----------



## Scrap5000

From Top Chef


----------



## MR.FREEZ




----------



## Guest

BOOK IT!!!!


----------



## Devon Amazon

Love that owl, O RLY....yes RLY


----------



## cueball

ha ha wick ed just adds to my
buzzz


----------



## nismo driver

Devon Amazon said:


> Love that owl, O RLY....yes RLY


LOL LOL LOL HAHAHAH nice GIF


----------



## gvrayman

here are a couple I found
View attachment 106588
View attachment 106589
View attachment 106590
View attachment 106591
View attachment 106592
View attachment 106593
View attachment 106594
View attachment 106595
View attachment 106596
View attachment 106597
View attachment 106598
View attachment 106599
View attachment 106600
View attachment 106601
View attachment 106602
View attachment 106603
View attachment 106604


----------



## oscared15

move these to lol funny pics


----------



## oscared15




----------



## oscared15




----------



## gvrayman

boba fett said:


>


LOL THOSE ARE THE GREATEST


----------



## the one

these are awsome!


----------



## Guest




----------



## KrazieFishie

:rasp:
View attachment 107106


----------



## gvrayman

View attachment 107428


----------



## Guest




----------



## ProdigalMarine

gvmsrayman said:


> View attachment 107428


hows this funny?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

ProdigalMarine said:


> View attachment 107428


hows this funny?
[/quote]

he has cum in his eye









its a gay EMO


----------



## gvrayman

ProdigalMarine said:


> View attachment 107428


hows this funny?
[/quote]
its funny because it has your name all over it, ohhhhhh dissss


----------



## ProdigalMarine

gvmsrayman said:


> its funny because it has your name all over it, ohhhhhh dissss


...Damn son! Youz ain't just tuff, youz internet e-thuggin tuff ain't you! Yo, I can feel how tuff youz is, in fact, I gotz yo pic from back in da day when youz was at yo e-thuggin prime.....










Holla son!


----------



## gvrayman

ProdigalMarine said:


> its funny because it has your name all over it, ohhhhhh dissss


...Damn son! Youz ain't just tuff, youz internet e-thuggin tuff ain't you! Yo, I can feel how tuff youz is, in fact, I gotz yo pic from back in da day when youz was at yo e-thuggin prime.....










Holla son!
[/quote]







Internet thug


----------



## BlackSunshine

ProdigalMarine said:


> Holla son!


 HELL YEAH!! Thats awesome!! ROFL!!!

Look theres a black person on his TV that makes him "Hella Hood"


----------



## CichlidAddict

Check out these search results for condoms. Note the bottom one...
I think that one might have the opposite effect.


----------



## piranhasrule

Some may not find this funny but I think its hilarious. Its my friend drunk hanging from a bridge without any trousers on. I'v also got a pic of him hanging from the top of the bus station...6 floors up...again naked


----------



## gvrayman

did we need to see that?


----------



## piranhasrule

If it offends anyone then I'l remove it, Its just that it cracked me up. And its not as if its a really detailed pic or anything like that.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

piranhasrule said:


> If it offends anyone then I'l remove it, Its just that it cracked me up. And its not as if its a really detailed pic or anything like that.


cracked you up??? no pun intended right?


----------



## Silence

ProdigalMarine said:


> its funny because it has your name all over it, ohhhhhh dissss


...Damn son! Youz ain't just tuff, youz internet e-thuggin tuff ain't you! Yo, I can feel how tuff youz is, in fact, I gotz yo pic from back in da day when youz was at yo e-thuggin prime.....










Holla son!
[/quote]

AAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH!!!!!


----------



## the_w8

LMAO this thread is great


----------



## Joga Bonito

:laugh: 
View attachment 109892


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Henry 79 said:


> :laugh:
> View attachment 109892


LMAO HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA thats sooooooooooo true


----------



## RAYMAN45

lol


----------



## nismo driver

LOL!

over a year and still going with these funny pics.


----------



## NickNick

yeah homoish


----------



## REILLY

So I had to go get fireworks yesterday and ran into this...

View attachment 111712


Ahh.. Wisconsin.


----------



## AKSkirmish

REILLY said:


> So I had to go get fireworks yesterday and ran into this...
> 
> View attachment 111712
> 
> 
> Ahh.. Wisconsin.


Priceless


----------



## b_ack51

koolaid man ftw


----------



## [email protected]°

View attachment 112139

sorry this one is kinda small...

View attachment 112140

This one should be larger...


----------



## nismo driver

REILLY said:


> So I had to go get fireworks yesterday and ran into this...
> 
> View attachment 111712
> 
> 
> Ahh.. Wisconsin.


did you stop and pull some tubes?


----------



## alan

..
View attachment 112183


----------



## gvrayman

Henry 79 said:


> :laugh:
> View attachment 109892


the one on the left looks like the cashier at the desert moon near me. she had the exact same sharpie marker eyebrow design as in that pic


----------



## redpiranhas4

heres some

more

View attachment 112192
View attachment 112193
another

View attachment 112194


----------



## Scrap5000

Hot & gross & funny all at the same time:
View attachment 112376


----------



## gvrayman




----------



## Scrap5000

View attachment 113110


----------



## Guest

Hurry! The McDonalds breakfast menu ends in 3 minutes!


----------



## Scrap5000

I dunno whose expression cracks me up more...his or hers...
View attachment 113540


----------



## *Knowledge*




----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Scrap5000 said:


> Hot & gross & funny all at the same time:
> View attachment 112376


i hope thats only piss


----------



## Scrap5000

View attachment 113852


----------



## CichlidAddict

^^ That one is fake. It's a viral marketing campaign for Court TV.


----------



## Scrap5000

CichlidAddict said:


> ^^ That one is fake. It's a viral marketing campaign for Court TV.


Damn :sad:


----------



## Scrap5000

I have no patience for changing these to jpegs - just dl them; they are all funny:


----------



## altimaser

nismo driver said:


> and this comes next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoud have used the


I wish I could see the other two pics


----------



## RAYMAN45

lol


----------



## bigboi




----------



## kookykay23




----------



## Devon Amazon

Scrap5000 said:


> Hot & gross & funny all at the same time:
> View attachment 112376


Is it wrong that that pic turned me on a bit


----------



## Guest




----------



## PygoFanatic

Whats sad is that there are some members on here who WOULDNT send ALL THREE of those chicks home the second they showed up.

That second one is funny as hell...

Tom


----------



## Devon Amazon

Please tell me the girl in the far right of that pic is photoshopped.....please


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Yeah, she reminds me of a fatter version of the girl from the exorcist...


----------



## Devon Amazon




----------



## zack-199

jimbo said:


> :nod:


That is actually a real artice!!!














Click here for it!
Too bad for him!


----------



## piranhasrule

zack-199 said:


> :nod:


That is actually a real artice!!!














Click here for it!
Too bad for him!
[/quote]

Its not real at all. Read the bottom of the page

'This site is satirical and nothing whatsoever on it is true. At all. Ever'


----------



## zack-199

lol o crap!!! God im stupid!!!






















well me making that mistake was just about funny enough!


----------



## Guest




----------



## slckr69

jajjajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajajajajaajajaj

mexican laughter


----------



## Guest

ouch


----------



## bjmarche

I seen that before Bullsnake, that had to f*cking hurt.


----------



## Guest

This dude is nuts!


----------



## Guest

Stoner Cat


----------



## Scrap5000

Bullsnake said:


> This dude is nuts!


That's got to be fake...at least I hope it is...if not he's just plain stupid.

Anyways, my friend photoshopped this of two other friends

View attachment 118073


----------



## Guest

Here is some amatuer footage I made for you all:


----------



## Scrap5000

Bullsnake said:


> Here is some amatuer footage I made for you all:


How long do I have to watch it before the bed breaks? lol


----------



## REILLY

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

http://gifdump.com/browse/all/


----------



## REILLY

Did I give it away?


----------



## Guest

Ka-Pow!


----------



## Blacksheep

Unbelieveable! Knocked him out cold!


----------



## Guest

Just when you thought your day couldn't get any worse...


----------



## nismo driver

Bullsnake said:


> Just when you thought your day couldn't get any worse...


/

(spare)


----------



## Guest

Bullsnake said:


> Just when you thought your day couldn't get any worse...


Oh man, the first time I saw that on TV I was in tears...good caption too :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Wipe Out!!


----------



## Alexx

View attachment 118288


----------



## gvrayman




----------



## Guest

Damn...


----------



## Guest

This is so cute, I'm gonna puke


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Preparation H for the win


----------



## Guest

Haha


----------



## Blacksheep

If that cat were in my house...it would be trying to dig itself out of a 6 foot hole...

But I do have to say, seeing how that is not my daughter, I did crack a smile!


----------



## RAYMAN45

lol


----------



## the REASON

Bullsnake said:


> Damn...


ive done that b4. much bigger jump, much gayer shorts.


----------



## Guest

So close!


----------



## the REASON

oh my lord...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow isnt true........................ in most CASES (no pun intended)


----------



## TurdBurglar

this guy must be drunk. if you go to his website he seems to take himself pretty seriously


----------



## Scrap5000

Might take you a second to realize why this is funny:
View attachment 119229


----------



## Guest

Me and Devon Amazon's sister


----------



## Guest

:nod:


----------



## Guest




----------



## BlackSunshine




----------



## Scrap5000

OK, aint saying this is funny, but how f'n retarded of Yahoo's News Pics to advertise Classmates.com on their page of a pic of the girl who got killed in the recent Montreal Shooting?? Maybe someone should have a program that doesn't let ads like this get automatically put on a tragic news story...

"Find Your DEAD Classmates Here!"

View attachment 119761


----------



## RAYMAN45

LOL beer one is good

pink toco?


----------



## Guest

Free Avatar!


----------



## Devon Amazon

DannyBoy17 said:


> Me and Devon Amazon's sister











You better of used protection, i dont want any little tree huggers in the family


----------



## nismo driver

damn that is painfully ironic scrapp.

that dude jumpingt he bulding gap must have gotten worked..


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Monkeys are cool. I want one as a pet.


----------



## nismo driver

Bullsnake said:


>


LOL LOL LOL

bullsnake you r are the effen man, yrou regular contributions to this thread crack me up for real ..


----------



## Guest

nismo driver said:


> bullsnake you r are the effen man, yrou regular contributions to this thread crack me up for real ..
































Thanks, my posts usually just get me hate-mail for posting girlie pics in the Lounge.
Here's a pic of SUPER.....umm.......I'm not sure.......


----------



## Guest

PONK!


----------



## flaredevil4

lol! where do you get that stuff bullsnake?


----------



## nismo driver

dude that guys taking it on the jaw like a champ!

the other pic looks like a super ginger kid


----------



## Scrap5000

OMG, that Bat to the jaw is vicious!

View attachment 122714


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Bullsnake said:


>


anyone notice that **** gay goldfish tank in the back ground too??? what a manly man


----------



## zack-199

Thought i might pitch in, so here ya go:









poor guy
















I totally agree:








Even though im a canadian, i still enjoy this


----------



## RAYMAN45

LOLOLOL


----------



## zack-199

the map one really cracks me up


----------



## C0Rey

zack-199 said:


> the map one really cracks me up


x2


----------



## REILLY

Want funny???

WATCH THIS...

Enjoy.


----------



## oldnavycb

haha yurop good stuff


----------



## Guest

Acestro is not going to Heaven.:nod:


----------



## Guest

The coffee here at work makes me want to...


----------



## Guest

True that

:nod:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Beach Balls.


----------



## the REASON

ahahahahaha


----------



## David Brown




----------



## Trigga

dannyboy thats hilarious


----------



## RAYMAN45

slowing down guys....


----------



## Guest




----------



## Trigga

Bullsnake said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

The rare Gypsy Duck.


----------



## acestro

Bullsnake said:


> Acestro is not going to Heaven.:nod:












(ToP)

:rasp:

I agree with PGD, and so I added to Bullsnake's pic...


----------



## Guest

Big Pimping


----------



## amurray

taylorhedrich said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you guys going to get enough of the "gay" sh*t? Its not funny, and its actually really immature if nothing else. If you want this to be a haven for 12 year olds that hate homosexuals, people of other races, and other people who have various differences, then keep it up. Otherwise, grow the f*ck up.
> [snapback]1053479[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, even I thought that those were funny. Have fun in life. Laugh a little.
Click to expand...

Are you a f-ing gay or soming you are the only to take afence to this


----------



## Trigga




----------



## C0Rey

Aaron Murray said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you guys going to get enough of the "gay" sh*t? Its not funny, and its actually really immature if nothing else. If you want this to be a haven for 12 year olds that hate homosexuals, people of other races, and other people who have various differences, then keep it up. Otherwise, grow the f*ck up.
> [snapback]1053479[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, even I thought that those were funny. Have fun in life. Laugh a little.:rasp:
Click to expand...

Are you a f-ing gay or soming you are the only to take afence to this








[/quote]

DUDE YOU JUST QUOTED SOME THING FROM 2005
















crap caps lock.


----------



## RB 32

Trigga said:


>


----------



## Gordeez

Aaron Murray said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you guys going to get enough of the "gay" sh*t? Its not funny, and its actually really immature if nothing else. If you want this to be a haven for 12 year olds that hate homosexuals, people of other races, and other people who have various differences, then keep it up. Otherwise, grow the f*ck up.
> [snapback]1053479[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, even I thought that those were funny. Have fun in life. Laugh a little.:rasp:
Click to expand...

Are you a f-ing gay or soming you are the only to take afence to this








[/quote]


----------



## Guest

Mike just installed new anti-post-whore software onto the
server located at the Piranha-Fury Corporate Headquarters.


----------



## C0Rey

Bullsnake said:


> Mike just installed new anti-post-whore software onto the
> server located at the Piranha-Fury Corporate Headquarters.


haha this should be pinned right next to the new topic button!


----------



## Jewelz




----------



## Guest

My graduating class


----------



## Guest

Classy Bullsnake...


----------



## gginflo

View attachment 126995
Here poochie....

View attachment 126996
My kingdom for a paper bag

View attachment 126997
She's goin down


----------



## nismo driver

Bullsnake said:


>


LOL


----------



## lastgreengarden

i dunno, i saw this today and i kinda thought it was funny so i took a screenshot









(EDIT) Yes, that was me on the left, losing, like always


----------



## jimbo

haha


----------



## Guest

This picture is so ridiculous, it deserves a spot in this thread.


----------



## Guest

Michael Richards at a cross burning!


----------



## the REASON

hahaha


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

And you thought your car was a piece of sh*t...


----------



## Guest

Doesn't look safe to me.


----------



## stitchgrip

figured i would add hope nobody gets offended


----------



## stitchgrip

i know the emo one is old but funny anyway


----------



## Guest

Yup, he got outted.


----------



## stitchgrip

hahahahah funny sh*t man


----------



## Guest

Here is a handy chart.


----------



## joey'd




----------



## lastgreengarden

lol nice one bullsnake!


----------



## Guest

For the gun nuts.


----------



## Guest

Your karate means nothing to Ninja Chicken!


----------



## moron

damn bullsnake you are on fire


----------



## Guest

This was the last photo taken of these kids
while they were alive!


----------



## Trigga

WOAH


----------



## joey'd




----------



## Guest

This is truly bizarre...


----------



## C0Rey

Bullsnake said:


> This is truly bizarre...


HAHAHA









That just made my day!


----------



## acestro

Bullsnake needs his own thread!


----------



## acestro

Our fearless leader!


----------



## Guest

This is for Dannyboy


----------



## RAYMAN45

lol


----------



## Guest




----------



## nismo driver

Bullsnake said:


> And you thought your car was a piece of sh*t...


that must be the new alibaba autos hard top convertable


----------



## Trigga

most retarded thing iver ever seen!!!


----------



## slckr69

* sorry no post intended.


----------



## nismo driver

slow action in here with out bull snake..


----------



## [email protected]°

Some Kinky electronics....












































And a little tale of the road signs...


----------



## [email protected]°

A few more...


----------



## BlackSunshine




----------



## slckr69

lol finally a picture of BS!


----------



## Trigga

this thread is dead without bullsnake


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> this thread is dead without bullsnake


isn't he unbanned now.....when is he coming back?


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> this thread is dead without bullsnake


isn't he unbanned now.....when is he coming back?
[/quote]


----------



## itstheiceman

lol, those are some hilarious pics


----------



## ICEE

funny stuff


----------



## wabash420




----------



## fisher900

Lol those are some sweet pics!!!


----------



## need_redz

here are some funny pics


----------



## weister42

Nerds unite...form of...super nerd


----------



## RB 32




----------



## weister42

RB 32 said:


>


Iz dat RB 32 himself???


----------



## RB 32

Wingman said:


>


Iz dat RB 32 himself???
[/quote]


----------



## MONGO 

RB 32 and Trigga.


----------



## RB 32

^chris and varoj.


----------



## MONGO 

RB 32 and Trigga and Jimbob


----------



## RB 32




----------



## itstheiceman

thats a neat pic


----------



## GN121406

That got me going.... lol


----------



## Winkyee

lol

This was hilarious.


----------

